# breathing problem



## beckyh (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a little worried about Angel. Last night around 2am i woke up and all of a sudden, Angel started having trouble breathing. it seemed like a shortness of breath. After about a minute she stopped and went back to bed. Then this morning we went outside and she did her business and she started running around when again the breathing problem started, she stopped and stood still. Again it sounded like she couldnt breath and was trying to get more air. She has never done this so im a little worried. Other than that shes fine, shes playing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Could this have been reverse sneezing (which probably would have involved a very strange sounding noise) or was this simple rapid breathing? If there is ever any issue, check the gums to see if they are pink and you will be able to easily see if they are getting sufficient oxygen.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggie Bella does that reverse sneezing thing too sometimes. So have ALL the dogs I have ever had. Good tip on checking the gums. I never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Reverse sneezing ??? Sometimes Jodi gasps for air it sounds like he is choking or going to be sick. It was pretty alarming the first time. It happened when we were walking and I thought he was choking himself by pulling too much.

Is there anything to do when this happens. It just stops on its own, but it had me worried.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I heard if you cover their nostrils it will stop.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

do a search on youtube for reverse sneeze and see if that is it -- do you walk with harness or collar? harness is best as collar can hurt trachea and trigger coughing and sneezing. How old is your dog? If not reverse sneeze or collapsed trachea then have the heart checked as breathing or coughing can be tied to heart


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

If it's not reverse sneezing, Angel needs to be checked out by a Vet.





Joy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Please let us know what the vet says.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope all is well. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------

